# CCourson05 ~~WOO!!!!!!



## CCourson05 (Nov 10, 2011)

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
*I live in Benton County, MS... It is potentially one of the smallest towns in the US, I believe. It grew on me after a few years.*
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
*Currently, I live in an apartment with a roommate, as I am in college, but I live close, so I go home to see my animals, family, and fiance. *
3.    How would you define your farm?
*We are basically a bird farm, but I am soon getting rabbits, and that is why I am here. *
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
*I would raise emu and goats... Always wanted a goat...  *
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
*I have built several chicken coops/brooder boxes/peafowl aviaries. Etc*
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
*Not a bit... :/*
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
*I honestly have no idea... I was reading the book Back to Basics and it hit me... I want chickens.... *
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
*Definitely a hobby..*
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
*I know a decent amount about birds, but little about rabbits and again, that's my reason for being here. *
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
*Muscovy...  *
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
*Yep. It makes me feel accomplished in life.*
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
*At the mercy of God and my crazy mind. *
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
*I can drive a tractor. Not a semi though.. *
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
*I can crochet. I am a guy too, so that skill isn't public in most cases... *
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
*No restrictions here. I have a horse, a cow coming soon, rabbits soon, and chickens with other birds. *
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
*NOPE!*
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
*corn, okra, tomatoes, watermelon... *
18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
*Bait fish occasionally*
19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
*It is countryside... We have about 15 acres. *
20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
*Novice? I think... Not sure what this is asking.. *
21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
*Incubating... Lol*
22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
*Self sufficiency.... ALL THE CLASSES  *
23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
*Not a lick. *
24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
*Animal... kind of. Human... Definitely. * 
25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
*I dunno. I get asked that all the time, and honestly I am happy where I am at. *
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
*No, but I wish I did. *
27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
*Hmm. I dunno.. *
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
*Family... yes... Friends could care less. Keep in mind I am 20.  *
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
*I love to cook! I don't care about health food that much... I am from the country... We like our butter, sweet tea, and everything else that is awful for you...  *
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
*Peafowl have probably been the easiest... They never have issues... My guineas kept dying from animal attacks though... By far, the worst... Lost about 20 birds in an hour*
31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
*I do light hunting and small amounts of foraging.. Not enough to sustain even one person though. *
32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
*Now that is a good question... I am not sure... It is basically you acquire the skills as you go... *
33.   Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
*I do process chickens. I have never canned the meat, but I do preserve fruits and such with my lovely grandmother... I am trying to milk her of all her secrets...  *
34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
*I do not have any... I don't really see myself getting it either... Even though it is really a great idea.. *
35    What is on your to do list?
*Butcher this year's roo infestation...  *
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
*I have not, but I would absolutely love to... *
37.   In what do you trust?
*Jesus Christ. All the way. *
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
*I try, but honestly... At times I end up costing myself more...  *
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
*Yeah... How could it not... It makes you a calmer person... And increases your awareness in life... Lets you remember that you rely on other living things for life. *


----------



## elevan (Nov 10, 2011)

> 29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
> I love to cook! I don't care about health food that much... I am from the country... *We like our butter, sweet tea, and everything else that is awful for you...*


More folks that love to cook!  Make sure you post your recipes in the Recipe forum  

I too love butter, sweet tea and all those bad for you things  




> 10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
> Muscovy...


Curious...what is wrong with Muscovy?


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 10, 2011)

Muscovy ducks are filthy. I am used to general filth... But not only that, they are hideous. :/


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome, so good to hear from you.  It is nice to see a young person who has thier head on straight.  To a point at least.  Please share some of your Grandmother's wisdom.  Spend as much time with her and learn as much as you can.  I lost my Grandmother this year and there are so many things I wish I had spent more time with her doing.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome 

I lost my grandma when I was 19 / too young to realize what a wonderful rescourse I was losing. 
I'd give anything to go back and ask the right questions now.


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 12, 2011)

I lost my grandpa at 18. I realized then that I shouldn't put my family off to go uselessly spend time with friends doing absolutely nothing. I try to spend as much time with them as possible. It was sad. I felt so guilty for not having spent more time with him. He could grow watermelon in the desert. That's why I plant them. Simply because he loved planting them.


----------



## kstaven (Nov 12, 2011)

I was one of the lucky ones who had the chance to learn from great grandparents and grandparents. SO GLAD ... I spent the time and listened to them. It has saved me thousands of dollars and years of making dumb mistakes.


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving CCourson


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 4, 2011)

So, I got my rabbits this past weekend. The females are classic broken California and a watered down California. But my male... What a beauty he is! 

My fianc and I decided upon the name Magnus. Here he is:


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

I love your buck he is very nice looking and I LOVE his coloring !!!! Awesome choice !!!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 5, 2011)

Congratulations on the new Buck.  Handsome.  And the name fits perfect.  

K


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks! I think so too. Even though he is being bred for meat and fur, he has a perfect temperament. he comes to the front of the cage when I open the door, loves to be held and never fusses about anything. I like him. He knows how to breed too. Goes to the correct end every time. He will stop to give love nips at the doe's neck too. I haven't bred them yet, but I was trying to see if the doe I got was pregnant. 

She has a VERY large dewlap and is very wide around the stomach. She might just be fat. I can't be for sure. I tried the hay test. She didn't carry it around. I tried pulling at her chin/chest hair, WHICH SHE DID NOT LIKE. It didn't come out. I tried palpating, but the contents are so large and I'm uncertain how far along she is, so I didn't want to hurt the kits. 

Any ideas? Besides vet... That's an unnecessary bill.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 6, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I think so too. Even though he is being bred for meat and fur, he has a perfect temperament. he comes to the front of the cage when I open the door, loves to be held and never fusses about anything. I like him. He knows how to breed too. Goes to the correct end every time. He will stop to give love nips at the doe's neck too. I haven't bred them yet, but I was trying to see if the doe I got was pregnant.
> 
> She has a VERY large dewlap and is very wide around the stomach. She might just be fat. I can't be for sure. I tried the hay test. She didn't carry it around. I tried pulling at her chin/chest hair, WHICH SHE DID NOT LIKE. It didn't come out. I tried palpating, but the contents are so large and I'm uncertain how far along she is, so I didn't want to hurt the kits.
> 
> Any ideas? Besides vet... That's an unnecessary bill.


I would just wait and see regarding the doe.  I wouldn't spend money on a vet right now.  It's not like a rabbit's gestation is long.  30 days tops.  I would wait it out to see if she is pregnant.  You don't want to put her with your buck if she is.  That cause problems and multiple pregnancies that don't really work out.   I don't think it would be too much just to wait a few more weeks.  Just to be sure.  Then you can see what your new buck and this doe produces.  

Take your time.  Don't force it.  

K


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah. That's pretty much my default plan. I didn't let them breed per se, because I didn't want her to have a double-horned pregnancy. I was just seeing if she growled. When you reach in, she immediately lowers her hind end and tucks her tail. 

I guess I'll just wait and look for fur and panting.


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 9, 2011)

She is pregnant!!! Today I decided to let the buck mingle with her. I wasn't going to let them breed, but when I put her in, she immediately backed up against the cage and began to growl! 

Woo!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 10, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> She is pregnant!!! Today I decided to let the buck mingle with her. I wasn't going to let them breed, but when I put her in, she immediately backed up against the cage and began to growl!
> 
> Woo!


Congratulations!  Count down begins.  Hoping to read a thread that HEALTHY KITS ARE HERE.  

K


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 10, 2011)

Let's hope so, but I have no way of knowing when they will be here!!! :/


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 11, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> Let's hope so, but I have no way of knowing when they will be here!!! :/


Oh well, it happens.  Will just keep watch to see when she does.  Please keep us posted.  

K


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 12, 2011)

Well today my grandfather gave me a lesson in welding. He's a certified gas welder. We made a version of the rabbit wringer, which I'm proud of...


----------



## elevan (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 13, 2011)

Alright, so here is my pregnant female, who remains unnamed. She will eventually get a name though.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 13, 2011)

She looks like our doe, "Fluffy".  I didn't name her that, she came that way.....named by a friend's child.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweet looking doe.   Hoping she gets a name soon along with giving you healthy kits.

Also congratulations on making your own "rabbit wringer".  

K


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you know fluffy is? I'm curious to know what she is! Lol. Because I'm unsure of what this one is!


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 14, 2011)

Today I decided to check all three buns over for sickness. All seemed fine until I got to my stubborn doe who refuses to lift for my buck, and I don't think she's pregnant. So... I checked the back of her neck, stomach, fresh stool, teeth, head and eyes.... I got to her ears and see an ear mite scab... Which is sad, because that means she's had them for a while. Poor thing. I dosed her up with a few drops of Ivomec. Hopefully she will be better in about 3 days. I'll redose in 8 days to kill the rest of the stragglers. 

Here she is:


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 18, 2011)

My suspect pregnant doe is beginning to get cage aggressive. I reached in and over and she jumped up to get to me!! Lol. I'm hoping it's a sign she's close to kindling.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 19, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> My suspect pregnant doe is beginning to get cage aggressive. I reached in and over and she jumped up to get to me!! Lol. I'm hoping it's a sign she's close to kindling.


Hoping for kits.  Got my fingers cross that grumpy doe has babies. 

K


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow,  I just read your whole journal in one go.  Welding...  I want to learn to weld.   And you are doing really good with your animals.   Proud of you!


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you! And I'm hoping too, K!! She better kindle and give me good, fat babies!! Lol. 

Also, update on Ear mite, Cali... She's doing great and no more junky ears. She will get her second dose this Thursday.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 20, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> Thank you! And I'm hoping too, K!! She better kindle and give me good, fat babies!! Lol.
> 
> Also, update on Ear mite, Cali... She's doing great and no more junky ears. She will get her second dose this Thursday.


Glad to hear Ear Mite Cali is doing better.  Hoping this second dose does the trick and gets rid of those nasty mites.  

k


----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 24, 2011)

Update: Second dose was a success and no current recurrence. (redundancy?) No such luck with the pregnant doe. She kinda got quiet. No more growling or jumping at me.. Is it almost time? :/

I also got quail today. They are just staying at my house while a friend builds their pen. They ate little and fiesty boogers though.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 24, 2011)

Our "Fluffy" is a broken black NZ.

Hoping you have kits soon....


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 24, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> Update: Second dose was a success and no current recurrence. (redundancy?) No such luck with the pregnant doe. She kinda got quiet. No more growling or jumping at me.. Is it almost time? :/
> 
> I also got quail today. They are just staying at my house while a friend builds their pen. They ate little and fiesty boogers though.


All does are different on their signs of pending kindling.  Maybe that "quiet" change is a sign?  Only time will tell.  

Hoping it is and you get healthy kits.

K


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 24, 2011)

CCourson05!

Hope you have kits soon!


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## CCourson05 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone! May you and your families have a blessed day!


----------



## CCourson05 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well it was a false alarm. She just went back to being norml. I'm assuming a false pregnancy as it is past her due date. So... The other day, I picked her up and noticed she lifted. I put her in with the buck and they bred successfully twice. Hoping everything is in order this time.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 4, 2012)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> Well it was a false alarm. She just went back to being norml. I'm assuming a false pregnancy as it is past her due date. So... The other day, I picked her up and noticed she lifted. I put her in with the buck and they need successfully twice. Hoping everything is in order this time.


Hopefully this time, no false alarms.  

K


----------



## CCourson05 (Jan 4, 2012)

Amen. It's a long wait to find nothing. :/


----------



## elevan (Jan 4, 2012)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> Amen. It's a long wait to find nothing. :/


I've been too.  Sending good vibes your way for a successful breeding this time


----------



## CCourson05 (Jan 5, 2012)

I palpated yesterday, and I "think" I felt them. I'm still a rookie at palpating.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 6, 2012)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> I palpated yesterday, and I "think" I felt them. I'm still a rookie at palpating.


Got to start somewhere.  Hoping you felt kits.  Keep us posted.  

K


----------



## CCourson05 (Jan 27, 2012)

Well......... THEY ARE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I have 9 healthy kits!!!!

So glad!!!


----------



## CCourson05 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is a picture of them.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## jodief100 (Jan 30, 2012)

Adorable!  Congratulations.


----------



## CCourson05 (Feb 24, 2012)

So here is one at around 20 days old: 







We lost one of the nine to enteritis, so we are at 8. Still happy though!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 24, 2012)

CUTE!


----------

